# 4/0 boxes, mudrings, octagon box



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is that a round opening mudring?


----------



## JWired (Mar 13, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> Is that a round opening mudring?


Yes.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looked on Garvin's website, looks like the round mudring has 2.75 inch screw to screw and 4 inch octagon is 3.5 inch.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I round mud ring is the same as a 3" round box


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Couldn't you have just held them together?


----------



## JWired (Mar 13, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


> Couldn't you have just held them together?


I don't have any on site. I am working on an order for my job. I've got a lot of smoke/heat detector bases going in (in my state electricians do fire alarm) and I would rather go with 4/0 mudrings for the ceiling tile because I can get my guys hole saws. But it looks like I can use 4'' octagon with a 3-5/8'' holesaw.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JWired said:


> I don't have any on site. I am working on an order for my job. I've got a lot of smoke/heat detector bases going in (in my state electricians do fire alarm) and I would rather go with 4/0 mudrings for the ceiling tile because I can get my guys hole saws. But it looks like I can use 4'' octagon with a 3-5/8'' holesaw.


How would you drill a 3 5/8" hole and make a 4" octagon fit. :no: You need a 4" hole saw

I agree that the ring post above is equivalent to a 3" round box but it may work depending on the fixture


----------



## JWired (Mar 13, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> How would you drill a 3 5/8" hole and make a 4" octagon fit. :no: You need a 4" hole saw
> 
> I agree that the ring post above is equivalent to a 3" round box but it may work depending on the fixture


Why do we use a 3/4'' mudring on 5/8'' rock? 

Things aren't always what they seem.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

JWired said:


> Why do we use a 3/4'' mudring on 5/8'' rock? Things aren't always what they seem.


In this case, they are exactly what they seem: a 4" hole for a 4" box.


----------



## JWired (Mar 13, 2016)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> In this case, they are exactly what they seem: a 4" hole for a 4" box.


I think I see what you mean. There is a missing dimension on the cutsheet. I had to load it in my autocad and measure directly. 

Garvins fault. Not mine. :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had to go out to the van to measure one. Four inch corner to corner.


----------

